# New Rescues - two supposed Pygmy's



## BnJmom (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok everyone, I'm really new here and just took in two rescues and don't know much about goats - other than they are ruminates. I am learning quick - My horse trimmer was here and he showed me how to trim them because the males feet are overgrown - from confinement and lack of exercise. I have horses, mini horses, cows, and mini donkeys - our ranchette seems to me going more in the mini direction....

Anyway I see free choice baking soda is offered -- can someone tell me why?
I suspect the female is pregnant --

Feeding lots of pearl millet/coastal hay to them with small amount alfalfa as a treat. They have already put on some weight just with lots of hay offered--they both have hay bellies now. They have had access to salt lick (cause its what I had - getting loose mineral later today)

What else should I know and or do for them...


----------



## BnJmom (Oct 12, 2010)

So far I can't get a clear picture of him cause he will not stand still for anything....he's either too close or too far away...will try again in a few when I go out to check on them again.

She is the brown one and he is the white one.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, did I miss it. Is he fixed or intact? How or why are you saying she might be pregnant? 

How long have you had them? 

The free choice baking soda is for acidosis. If their rumen gets unbalanced it helps prevent bloat. It keeps the ph leval normal. It is amazing they will go lick it when they need it.

If they were not treated very well, you wil be suprised how much mineral they might eat when you offer them the loose stuff. Make sure it is a good GOAT mineral. NOT one for sheep and goats.

They sure look rather happy now. Congratulations.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Also, I was going to say, I would not leave the collars on. It is a way for them to get something in it and strangle themselves. My goats have horns ans I will never leave the collars or anything on them.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Well they look as happy as can be and kudos to you for taking them in!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks like he has something "hanging down" by those back legs .... ehhh gahds - get those things off -LOL! If those are what I am seeing then more than likely she is definately preggers if they were housed together.

Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on them. 

They are definately not pure pygmy. I'd say the brown one looks to have some nubian or boer in her...the male looks lilke he's probably got some pygmy in him, but not full for sure and probably not even half. These guys look like they are already passed the height limit for a pygmy anyway and judging by the horns on that female...looks like she is still really young.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both are young...going by horn growth. Doe could be around 6 months, Buck is also less than a year, by the time my pygmy/nigi buck was 15 months old he had a heavy set of horns. Granted the horn growth is affected by nutrition but it's testosterone that makes a bucks horns heavier than a does.

Your doe is likely preggy.... they both are taller than a nigerian or a pygmy so I'd guess that they would be crosses. If you can get a pic of her backside including her udder...with a first time goat mom, udders start to develop around 6 weeks before they are due. You'll either want to separate the buck or have him wethered as he can breed her very soon after delivery and an adult buck does not make a good pet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the buck is has his jewels.... then at some point ....the buck must be removed from the Doe...especially if... she is getting closer to kidding......
get a pooch picture and udder area .... we can tell ya... if we think she is preggo and maybe a good estimate...depending on her udder... when approximately she will be due..... :wink: Congrats on the rescues.... :hi5:


----------



## BnJmom (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes- I need to get him wethered! - he is intact! I have banded my cattle calves - just not a goat yet...I have lots of vet tech experience at least. Just not much goat experience. Worked in small animal for 10 years and a horse only clinic for 5 -

Supposedly the people I took them in from had them 6 months and neither grew noticeably (but this info is from their teenage son) in that 6 month time span (they were not together at first but were before I got them)... She is just getting a little udder not much though yet- will try to get a pic soon (hopefully tonight) She is slightly larger than him but both only come to my knees. And are only slightly larger than my 20 lb dog and same size as my 30lb sheltie. 

I did figure they were mixes but not sure what will try to get better pics of them too. I have had them just two weeks now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If your Due is beginning an udder... she may be due in a month ...month and a half.... a picture will help determine that....... :wink:


----------



## BnJmom (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried to get a pic of udder but wow is that tough....I got one but its not as good a view as I wanted but I will try to post it tomorrow. Having upload issues today.

Thanks everyone for all your advice. 
Looks like we may be taking in a pure pygmy doe also in exchange for a hay sale from two years ago that still hasn't fully been paid also. Go to see her tomorrow also.

:hi5:


----------



## BnJmom (Oct 12, 2010)

OK here's some more pics


----------



## BnJmom (Oct 12, 2010)

ok here are the real pics-

The gray doe is the purebred pygmy we got. She is coming around and very vocal. She is 2-3 years old. I have fallen in love... :lovey:


----------

